
Show HN: Metacopter – Advanced Drone Search - xisnextbigthing
https://metacopter.com
======
xisnextbigthing
Hey HN, this was sitting around 80% developed for awhile, so I decided to
complete it to hear that if it has some utility to you. I wanted to make
filtering as quick and detailed as possible (still lacking though, like video
features), and comparing easy. I'll be adding more drones. For folks don't
like Material UI, sorry, wanted to give it a go back then. :)

Also you can turn off affiliate links at the bottom of the page.

